# Dooby does the splits!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I keep Dooby's long ladder in between the cage and my desk, now for some reason known only to himself, Dooby feels that to get onto my desk, he has to climbe down the side of his cage, reach out to the ladder with his beak, pull it towards him slightly, step onto it and then let it fall back into place against the desk, from there, he can get onto the desk. Now, the gap we are talking about is approx. 4 inches, it would be so much easier for him to just hop, from the side of the cage, right onto the desk......but no, the Doobster finds this way, the way to go. Darryl managed to catch him this morning, mid crossover, so it looks like he's doing the splits. If I remember, I'll get a video clip of him doing it next time.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!! :lol: He's too funny!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless dooby


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol its funny how they can't just do things the easy way! Isn't he adorable....I do remember ur birds now....my only excuse is some days i get a little ....they are such beautiful birdies....and flexible


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I saw a very interesting show yesterday about the evolution of flight. They say birds are hard wired to keep their feet on the ground! When offered a ramp to climb they will always choose to run up it rather than use thier wings. They increased the pitch of the ramp and only when it got to be over a 70 degree angle did they even flap to assist the walk up the ramp. Even at 90 degrees (Straight up) they used thier wings but still walked up the pole. So you can blame Doobys' two legged Dinosaur ancestry for his desire to have both feet in contact with something!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol! Mushu does that once in a while on the corners of his cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too cute  What a talented tiel you have


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody, I'll tell him his talents were wasted. lol.

Sweetsue, that was really interesting. We just take it for grated that because they have wings, they want to fly but yeah, I see what's happening!! Thanks for that.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, Dooby is so funny!  What an athlete.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea I thought it was interesting but what I find interesting doesn't thrill most people! Thank You! I am not alone!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Learn something new every day. Its especially nice to learn when accompanied by a cute picture. No quips about my ability to read either i just like looking at the pictures more thats all
Mikey


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah right.


----------

